
The best visual description of a company I've ever seen - apgwoz
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2700-the-best-visual-description-of-a-company-ive-ever-seen?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed
======
phlux
Here is one example of how I use Excel to visually convey information about
complex systems on a daily basis.

<http://i.imgur.com/FdYVB.png>

With these, we use various views to convey the information in a layered format
- meaning we step through the problems with many representations to make it
understandable to those not familiar with the systems/technologies etc... but
are the key decision makers with respect to approval/budget/design.

In this case, we are documenting the integrations and dependencies of a range
of technologies communicating over a common converged network.

I try to evolve these diagrams each time as everyone becomes more familiar
with the project specifics and the over-arching language of the design.

Generally speaking, the blue squares represent work/cost/effort/support/design
is needed to get the desired functionality.

This helps capture the real amount of effort and work to make an entire system
function.

